# Acrobat Writer 5 und Reader 6 inkompatibel?



## MCrookieDe (23. März 2004)

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner (Windows 2000 SR4) Acrobat Reader 6 
installiert (Die älter Reader 5 Version hab ich vor Installation von Reader 6 deinstalliert).
PDF's wurden im Explorer sowie im IE5.5 tadelos mit dem Reader 6 angezeigt. 

Nun habe ich den Acrobat Writer 5 installiert. Jedes PDF wurde im Explorer 
und im IE mit Acrobat 5 geladen. 

Natürlich möchte ich, das diese mit dem Reader 6 geladen werden, damit ich sicher sein kann jedes PDF egal welche Version lesen zu können. 

Deswegen hab ich den Reader 6 neu installiert. Danach waren
PDF Dateien überhaupt keinem Programm mehr zugeordent. 

Also hab ich den PDF-Dateien von Hand das Programm Acrobat Reader 6
zugeordent. (Musste ich 2x machen bis er es kapiert hat). Soweit ging das dann, wenn man vom falschen Icon mal absieht.

Möchte ich nun eine PDF aus dem Internet Explorer aus starten erhalte ich nur eine 
Fehlermeldung "Could not find Adobe Acrobat".


Wenn ich in den Einstellungen des Writers 5 die Web-Browser
Optionen "PDF in Browser Anzeigen" und "Browser-Einstellungen beim Starten von Acrobat überprüfen" deaktiviere
und im gegenzug dazu in den Einstellungen des Reader 6 aktiviere,
bringt das keine Besserung.

 Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und beschreiben, was ich in welcher Reihenfolge installieren muss und welche Einstellungen zu
machen sind damit:
 - PDF-Dateien mit Doppelklick im Windows-Explorer mit dem Reader 6 geöffnet werden. (PDF-Dateien sollten auch das PDF-Icon haben)
 - PDF-Links im Internet Explorer mit Reader 6 direkt geöffnet werden.
 - Die Acrobat Writer 5 Version installiert ist, damit man PDF's aus Word heraus "drucken" (ich meine in PDF-Konvertieren, nicht auf Papier drucken)
 kann und den Writer per Icon im startmenü öffen kann, um z.b. im Menu Datei->Öffen ein PDF zwecks Bearbeitung zu öffen.
 - Das ganze unter Windows 2000 (SR4, denn das braucht man für Reader 6) und Windows XP SR1 läuft.

Ich glaube das ich fast das gleiche Problem schonmal in der Firma hatte. Damals war es allerdings mit Writer 4 und Reader 5 und WinXP.
Da konnte ich Dateien über den Explorer mit dem Reader 5 anzeigen, im IE jedoch öffnete sich immmer nur Acrobat 4.
Dieses Problem hab ich dann unter den Teppisch gekehrt das es nicht so wichtig war...

Gruß
Martin



P.S.: Ich denke mal das passt ganz gut zu Windows und MS Office, weil da bestimmt Windows zumindest Mitschuld trägt und der
  Acrobat ja nach eigenen Aussagen eine Ergänzung zu MS Office ist...


----------



## Amethyst (23. März 2004)

Also ich hatte ebenfalls Probleme mit der Vollversion vom Acrobat 6.0 und bin reumütig wieder zu 5.0 zurückgekehrt. Du kannst beruhigt sein, die PDFs können auch mit dem Reader 6.0 gelesen werden.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. März 2004)

@Amethyst: Wie wäre es mal mit LESEN des Beitrages. Ich frage mich WAS Du gelesen hast, jedenfalls nicht das Richtige 

Es geht um folgendes Problem: Acrobat Writer 5 und Acrobat Reader 6 sind installiert. Acrobat Writer 5 verschafft sich aber höhere Rechte als Acrobat Reader 6: Sprich, beim öffnen einer Datei oder Webseite mit PDF, öffnet sich der Writer 5 und nicht der Reader 6 (sehr seltsam).

Dieses Verhalten ärgert mich auch schon eine geraume Zeit. Ich habe bisher nicht den Antrieb gefunden den Fehler zu suchen  
Wenn jemand eine Lösung kennt: Wir hören!


----------

